# 1:32n3ft & 1:32n2ft Narrow Gauge Track sizes Recommendations



## Ivan Workman (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello Folks,

I was wondering if a manufacturer was to make 1:32 Scale for 3ft & 2ft Narrow Gauge Railroad equipment, what would be recommended for standard Narrow Gauge track sizes. I know that for doing 3ft 6in or 42in & european meter gauge would equal out to 32mm (O scale track) and 3ft is 28.5mm and 2ft at 3/4inches would equal out to 19.05mm which is On3 size track. Would it be better to stick to an already made track size or push a new standard to the NRMA for 1:32n3 & 1:32n2 if manufacturers were going to support it? 

Similar to what they for HO with HO, HOn3, etc.I know this is a continuation of a question that has not been answered in an earlier forum thread. See http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/25665-1-32-3ft-narrow-gauge.html

We have 45mm track size set as the standard for 1:32 Standard Gauge. Let's get standards for narrow gauge too like they have done for 'F' scale. The Europeans just jump down to the next available scale track even if it may not look right.

Looking for feedback from others doing modeling of both narrow gauge in 1:32 and standard gauge in 1:32. You would think this would not be that difficult for manufacturers to make something like this that already do both O Scale and One Gauge/G Scale trains and try to get the rest of the industry to come to an industry standard to avoid confusion in our hobby. I also look forward to people's feedback and recommendations. I would like to be able to do both gauges in 1:32 scale. If you know of anyone that also does custom building of locomotives and cars would be greatly appreciated. I know already the manufactures for 1:32 Standard Gauge equipment but if you know one that is open to the idea of doing narrow gauge, let me know.

Thanks,

Ivan Workman


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ivan,
Paul woods in NZ is doing 29n3, which is exactly O-scale track. And there is plenty of 1/29th stuff around. Most of his equipment is 1/34 scale, which the Kiwis use as they are 3' 6" gauge and use O-gauge track.
O-gauge track that is narrow gauge in appearance is available from Peco in the UK, as they use it for 1:19th scale models of 2' gauge equipment.

Scott Lawrence has some 2' gauge models - I think they are 1/29th also.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

"Track sizes".....Question.....
There is "Track size", and there is "Rail size", Rail is a component of track, so what are you really asking ?

In order to determine the size of track for any scale, you need to determine the size of the ties, the rail, and the materials needed to build it....including the ballast, by finding the size of the real component, and scaling it down to the scale you are planning on modelling it.

In some cases, rail, for example, can be found, that is used in HO, or O scale, that could be close to, or just the right size for some sizes of rail in one of the Large Scales. Ties can be cut from wood to represent any size of ties you need.

Doing some research, and learning to use the correct terminology, goes a long way towards getting the answers you may be seeking.

The NMRA already has "Standards" for rail, and other materials, concerning "Large Scales", such as 1:24, 1:32, 1:22.5, and 1:29. Do the manufacturers follow them ?....that is another question.

I'm taking it for granted, that you and others reading this, know the difference between "Scale", and "Gauge", and what "Meter Gauge", "Standard Gauge", and "Narrow Gauge" are, depending on the actual gauge of the track you are modelling.

Fred Mills


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

In my opinion, there is simply no market for 1/32 scale 3-foot gauge or 2-foot gauge models..
Because people doing "G scale" already have a good selection of 3-foot gauge models in 1/20.3 scale..
I cant see a real market for people running 1/32 scale standard gauge trains, and also wanting 1/32 scale 3-foot gauge trains..Im sure there would be a few, but likely not enough for a real business to make models..

I could be wrong though! perhaps the reason it seems like there is no market is because no models exist?
maybe..(but I doubt it! )

I have had my 29n2 scale info on-line for over a decade now..12 years!

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/29n2/

and im still the one and only person modeling in that scale! 

I just dont think the demand is there for "two gauges in one scale" in this niche of model railroading...not in a commercial sense.
We already have good selection of standard gauge, 3-foot gauge, and even 2-foot gauge, just in different scales!  the models are there already..if people want to model any of those gauges, they already can..
so, IMO 32n2 or 32n3 is just something very very few people would ever want..

But! if anyone did want to do it (especially commercially) you would need to make new track to fit the scale..existing track just isnt going to do it, because the tie profile would be all wrong..

32n3 track gauge = 28.6mm. there is nothing already existing that matches that. 
you might say "32mm is close enough"..(its really not, IMO) but even if you used 32mm O-scale track, the tie profile is going to be standard gauge, which just wont work. If you are going fix that problem, might as well make the gauge correct and not even bother with 32mm!

32n2 track gauge = 19.05mm. Which is the same as On3 track gauge! so thats a better option for usign the same track for two different scales..but even then 3-foot ties in 1/48 scale arent really going to look much like 2-foot ties in 1/32 scale..And 2-foot modelers are used to scratchbuilding, and they generally like the *look* of 2-foot gauge track, (its one of the "draws" of 2-foot modeling)..So I dont see using On3 track for 32n2 as being very popular...again, the "look" is just all-wrong..

So, if its going to work at all (which, IMO, it isnt!  but maybe im wrong)..but if it is going to work at all, you need to design the track from scratch..dont bother trying to borrow from other scales..

I thought S-gauge spacing (just the gauge itself) might be handy for 29n2..but only for the option of using things like S-scale trucks. wheelsets and already-existing steam engine mechanisms..
but I have since discovered, there is no real need for that either..There isnt much to borrow from the S-scale world anyway..might as well just scratch-build everything, and make the gauge correct! 
I might change the 29n2 track gauge..not sure. its only off by 1mm right now.

Scot


----------



## Ivan Workman (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the information. From what I am hearing, people that do 1:32n3 or 1:32n2 or 1:32n scale model trains would prefer to have the proper gauge track made just for that scale instead of using what's already available from other manufacturers from other scale sizes and then trying to adapt it to what they need. I know Sunset Valley Railroad makes the right scale track for 1:32 at 45mm for Standard Gauge but also have dual gauge available at 32mm for live steam at a different scale.

I would think with O Scale being 4mm off, that would make a difference. I also think if a manufacturer did start making 1:32 scale Narrow gauge equipment and track, it would make it easier for people to get into the hobby at a similar price point as O scale equipment or do both 1:32 standard gauge and 1:32 narrow gauge. You would get more O scale people shifting over to do both indoor and outdoor 1:32 Scale trains. Plus, it would be more realistic to model similar to the real thing instead of dealing with different scales on the same 45mm gauge track.

I would like to my model train layouts in 1:32 for all four: 1:32 Standard Gauge, 1:32m/n42, 1:32n3, 1:32n2. There are a lot of modeling supplies and die cast models available in 1:32 scale and some support at least in 1:32 Standard Gauge from a few manufacturers and it wouldn't take much to do narrow gauge equipment as some of them already do O scale and HO scale.

Also, some interesting takes on this from other modelers:

http://www.finescalerr.com/outdoor_railroader_articles/The-Case-For-1-32 Scale.htm

http://www.finescalerr.com/outdoor_railroader_articles/1-32-Scale-Narrow-Gauge.htm

I do have some pictures but being new on here, I don't know how to attach or put into this yet. Any idea on how I can do this? Thanks.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Ivan,
I think you might still be missing an important concept:



Ivan Workman said:


> Thanks for the information. From what I am hearing, people that do 1:32n3 or 1:32n2 or 1:32n scale model trains would prefer to have the proper gauge track made just for that scale instead of using what's already available from other manufacturers from other scale sizes and then trying to adapt it to what they need.


From the way you worded that, it seems to suggest that you think these modelers actually exist..they dont!  there might be one or two people out in the world who have tried it, but statistically speaking, these model railroad scales essentially dont exist..I was saying IF they existed, people modeling in these scales would likely prefer scale track..I base that on the majority of narrow gauge modeling..(leaving out On30 of course.)



> I know Sunset Valley Railroad makes the right scale track for 1:32 at 45mm for Standard Gauge but also have dual gauge available at 32mm for live steam at a different scale.


yes, but 32mm for live steam is not 1/32 scale..so the fact that dual-gauge 45mm and 32mm track exists in the live-steam realm is basicalyl irrelevant to this discussion..the 1/32 scale models run on the 45mm track, not the 32mm track.



> I would think with O Scale being 4mm off, that would make a difference. I also think if a manufacturer did start making 1:32 scale Narrow gauge equipment and track, it would make it easier for people to get into the hobby at a similar price point as O scale equipment or do both 1:32 standard gauge and 1:32 narrow gauge. You would get more O scale people shifting over to do both indoor and outdoor 1:32 Scale trains. Plus, it would be more realistic to model similar to the real thing instead of dealing with different scales on the same 45mm gauge track.


I dont think you would get any O-scalers switching scales at all..O-scale seems to be one of those scales where most people are REALLY all-in to O-scale!  you get the Lionel collectors, who have hundreds of locomotives and cars..I have never seen a "casual" O-scale modeler!  people are usually WAY into O-scale, or not in it at all..(thats true for most scales really..) I dont see any relation at all between O-scale modeling and the 1/32 scales you are discussing..The vast majority of O-scalers are likely sticking with O-scale for life. yes, people do switch scales..but not enough to make 1/32n3 or 1/32n2 viable IMO..



> I would like to my model train layouts in 1:32 for all four: 1:32 Standard Gauge, 1:32m/n42, 1:32n3, 1:32n2. There are a lot of modeling supplies and die cast models available in 1:32 scale and some support at least in 1:32 Standard Gauge from a few manufacturers and it wouldn't take much to do narrow gauge equipment as some of them already do O scale and HO scale.
> 
> Also, some interesting takes on this from other modelers:
> 
> ...


Sounds cool!  Go for it! I think its very great that you want to experiment with other gauges in 1/32 scale..more power to you!  I just dont think you are going to have a lot of company..but that can be irrelevant, if you want it to be..

Other modelers have been discussing the idea of 32n3, so there is some interest out there..I suspect it would end up being very much a "scratchbuilders" scale, like the other "niche" scales that have a small following, like On2, 7/8n2, and even On3 to a lesser extent..

I think the main problem with the idea of 32n3 scale (in a commercial sense) is that 3-foot gauge modeling already exists in the Garden Railroad world! its very popular..but its Fn3 scale..People invested in Fn3 would likely have no desire to start up a second 3-foot gauge modeling scale that is not compatible with their Fn3 trains..On3, On30 and HOn3 is also available for 3-foot fans in the smaller "indoor" scales..so the 3-foot modeling world is already pretty well covered..I dont see any great desire or need for a new scale.

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Ivan, to post pictures Hit 'Advanced' button below the comment box then 'Manage attachments' button. From there you can upload your images and they will be attached as thumbnails.

I can't see the manufacturers making anything as you desire in 32n3 and 32n2. As stated previously, the market is just not there (at the moment). You will have to make your own or wait forever. Probably easiest to use what is already available in other scales/gauges as a compromise. Often, it is the gauge of track that dictates the scales of models rather than the other way around. Track being the common ground for models to share. 

The duel gauge track available is based on British narrow gauge tie spacing for 1:19. the 45mm is actually 'over gauged' narrow gauge rather than 1:32 standard gauge. Many 1:19 models are gauge adjustable so they can run on either popular 32mm or 45mm gauged track. 

The scale and gauge thing often gets weird. The concept of perfect scaled track for all the common scales may be logical but not always practical. Compromises are often made instead. 
What do we do for 30" gauge models? 1:19 has been used because it is close enough. Otherwise making the models in 1:16.9 would outsize other narrow gauge models using 45mm gauge or a different track gauge made which would not run anything else. 

Andrew


----------

